# Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen



## tonnetto (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich habe  mir  eine Multi Penn 331 Gti  zu gelegt, ich wollte sie  mit einem geflochtenem bespulen|kopfkrat . Ich brauche die rolle für Hitra. Frage : 
1) Welche Schnur und dicke soll ich benutzen|kopfkrat ?
2) Ich will von Askari angelsport die Penn dynabraid 32 mm. 500m zum preis 21,95 Euro kaufen, wäre das Ok ?

3) Soll ich die Rolle mit monofil vorher unterfuttern?|kopfkrat 
Ich bin für Eure Hilfe Dankbar?
Tonneto
Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Schnurmarke und stärke sind geschmackssache.. darüber ist hier schon viel geschrieben worden!
spul eine 60er oder 80er mono unter, dann geflochtene bis kurz unter den spulenrand. möglichst stramm und ev. nass aufspulen. es gibt hier im board eine tabelle mit füllmengen.
gruß robert


----------



## tidecutter (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

kuck nicht nach den dicken der schnüre, sondern nach der tragkraft. die dicken sind meist ammenmärchen.

nimm die 18 kg powerline. machst du nix falsch.


----------



## hsobolewski (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Was das richtige Bespulen angeht.
Ich habe mir einmal vor Jahren auf dem Flohmarkt eine Tischhalterung für die Bohrmaschine gekauft. Und mit der wird aufgespult.
Nun aber mal genau erklärt 
Bohrmaschine waagrecht eingespant. Gewindestange ins Bohrfutter und Schnurspule eingespant. nun die Multirolle auf die Rute befestigt. Schnur an die Multirolle ran und nun gegen den drehwiederstand des getriebes der Bohrmaschiene aufspulen. Hierbei hat man die geflochtene Schnur sauber streng auf der rolle. Ist sehr wichtig wenn man einen Elektr.Line Counter das erste mal bespult.
Was das unterfüttern angeht. ich mache mir da meistens mehr Arbeit. Die 300m geflochtene Schnur aufgespult. Monofile angeknotet und voll gemacht. Nun musst du aber die Schnur einmal auf eine Leerspule abwickeln (geschieht auch mit der "Bohrmaschine" und nochmal auf eine weitere leerspule so das man nun den richtigen Anfang hat. Und jetzt alles rauf. Damit hat man alles passgenau.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Moin,
ich denke eine 32iger ist auf jeden Fall zu dick. Was willst du denn da angeln.  mehr wie 18 Kilo brauchst du auf keinen Fall. Schnur unterfüttern würde ich an deine Stelle auch nicht, hab ich auch nicht gemacht. Was ist wenn du am ersten Tag einen Hänger hast 100 Meter abreisst und am nächsten Tag noch einmal 150 Meter. Dann ist das angeln für dich fst gelaufen weil du nichts geflochtenes mehr auf der Rolle hast. Denk mal drüber nach. Ich habe alle meine Muötis bis unten mit geflochtener voll.


----------



## hsobolewski (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Also ich möchte mit einer standart Multirolle wo 250m oder gar mehr fehlen nicht mehr fischen. Da wäre es besser die unnütze Schnur die man unten drunter hat einfach auf der Großrolle drauf lassen und eventuel wenn schon einem dieses Missgeschick pasieren sollte einfach wieder voll machen.
Für das normale Pilken langen 250-300m geflochtene Schnur und für das tiefe Fischen bis 300m langen 500m. Alles andere sollte man unterwickeln.
Dies hat aber noch lange nichts mit Sparsamkeit zu tun. Sondern mit dem Verlangen mit keiner halbleeren Multi zu fischen wollen.


----------



## tonnetto (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Hi , und vielen danke.
Hat jemand ein tipp was für geflochten kaufen sollte.?|kopfkrat  Von Askari Penn ist sehr Preiwert daher wurde ich auch in kauf nehmen das etwas zu dick ist.:r


----------



## Seebaer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

An geflochtene Schnur würde ich Dir die von Dream Tackle empfehlen. Zu erhalten bei www.gerlinger.de  Die Schnur ist günstig und gut.


----------



## Jirko (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

nabend tonnetto #h

meinst du ne 321er, oder die 330er? steckt wohl nen kleiner fehlerteufel in deinem erstposting  gib mal büdde laut und dann geht´s weider #h


----------



## tonnetto (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> nabend tonnetto #h
> 
> meinst du ne 321er, oder die 330er? steckt wohl nen kleiner fehlerteufel in deinem erstposting  gib mal büdde laut und dann geht´s weider #h


Hi Jirgo ich meine schon 330 Gti Penn|krach: 
Gruss
tonnetto|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

moin tonnetto #h

auf die 330er würde ich dir empfehlen, maximal ne geflochtene aufzuspulen, welche ne TK von runden 15kg hat... im folgenden mal ne kleine auswahl:

- 0,17er powerline mit runden 15kg TK (von gigafisch)
- 0,23er power pro mit runden 15kg TK.

ob du unterfütterst, liegt im endeffekt an deinem geldbeutel. ich würde dir von einer solchen zwar nicht abraten, aber dennoch empfehlen, die spule mit dem geflecht vollzustopfen... stramm bis ca. 1mm unter´m spulenrand #h


----------



## heinzrch (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

wenn du dir eh ne 1000 m Spule kaufst, spulst du 300 - 500m auf und nimmst den Rest der Spule so mit. Wenn du dann mal abreißt, knotest du einfach die Schnur an und füllst die Rolle wieder bis zu Rand voll....
Ansonsten: Schnurstärke 0.17-0.20 reicht dicke, ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit der einfachen Hemingway Schnur gemacht (gut und billig....)


----------



## Franky (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Moin... Ich habe auf meine Abu 10000C die 23er Powerpro drauf. Langt dicke aus! Unterfüttert ist allerdings, obwohl 800 m davon drauf sind...

Meine 7000er LD ist ebenfalls unterfüttert. Zwar auch nicht viel (als rutschfeste Unterlage), aber ich mag ex absolut nicht, wenn geflochtene Schnur sich an dem Pinökel (Fixierpunkt) auf der Spule scheuert.

Ich meine, ein wenig Mono als Unterlage ist durchaus nicht verkehrt!


----------



## uwe103 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Was ist wenn du am ersten Tag einen Hänger hast 100 Meter abreisst und am nächsten Tag noch einmal 150 Meter.



...für solche Fälle empfiehlt es sich immer eine Spule mit Ersatzschnur, mind. 500 m, mit nach Norge zu nehmen. Habe ich zwar noch nie gebraucht, aber sicher ist sicher...#6


----------



## tonnetto (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Hi, vielen dank für die beiträge.#h 
Ich habe mich entschieden für eine Dynabraid Penn 26 durchmesser und 18,1 kg. t.k. .ich habe vor eine 500 m spule zu bestellen und vielleicht noch eine spule als reserve.|bla: Preislich ist das in ordnung glaube ich 500 m kosten 21.95.
Ah noch etwa wie bespule das am besten ? |kopfkrat Mit nassen handtuch ? Spule zwischen telefonbuch halten und frei laufen lassen ?
Ich wäre für weiter tipps dankbar 
Gruss aus Köln|wavey:


----------



## tonnetto (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dir eh ne 1000 m Spule kaufst, spulst du 300 - 500m auf und nimmst den Rest der Spule so mit. Wenn du dann mal abreißt, knotest du einfach die Schnur an und füllst die Rolle wieder bis zu Rand voll....
> Ansonsten: Schnurstärke 0.17-0.20 reicht dicke, ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit der einfachen Hemingway Schnur gemacht (gut und billig....)


#6 Ich habe heute  mir doch Danke dein rat ein Hemingway Dyneema 25 mit 22kg.t.k bestellt. 1000 m. für 44,- Euro . Hoffentlich ist sie auch gut.|kopfkrat 
Gruss aus Köln|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> ...für solche Fälle empfiehlt es sich immer eine Spule mit Ersatzschnur, mind. 500 m, mit nach Norge zu nehmen. Habe ich zwar noch nie gebraucht, aber sicher ist sicher...#6


guter Tipp, brauch ich aber nicht, habe immer genug einsatzbereite fertige Rollen dabei.


----------



## uwe103 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Hallo Jörg,

dafür, dass ich alle 2 Jahre mal nach Norge fahre, müssen 2 Multis hinreichen. Da nehme ich lieber nur die Schnur mit, als eine weitere Multi. In meinen Augen wäre das totes Kapital für mich.
Für die Ostsee, wo ich zu 90 % nur mit Stationärrolle fische, habe ich natürlich mehrere Rollen zur Auswahl.


----------



## tonnetto (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Hallo nach Bayern,
Vielen dank für den tip mit den Bohrmachine, habe gestern gemacht es ging sehr schwer aber dafür ist die schnurr gaaanz fest.

Gruss aus Köln


----------



## uwe103 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*



			
				hsobolewski schrieb:
			
		

> Was das unterfüttern angeht. ich mache mir da meistens mehr Arbeit. Die 300m geflochtene Schnur aufgespult. Monofile angeknotet und voll gemacht. Nun musst du aber die Schnur einmal auf eine Leerspule abwickeln (geschieht auch mit der "Bohrmaschine" und nochmal auf eine weitere leerspule so das man nun den richtigen Anfang hat. Und jetzt alles rauf. Damit hat man alles passgenau.



Moin Helmut,

wie viel Zeit benötigst Du im Endeffekt für eine Rolle? Klingt zwar alles super akkurat, aber ist bestimmt auch ganz schön zeitaufwendig.


----------



## hsobolewski (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Multirolle mit geflochtene bespulen*

Es dauert ein wenig. Man muss halt zweimal normal mit der Multirolle aufspulen. das andere zwei mal geht sehr schnell weil es ja mit der Geschwindigkeit der Bohrmaschine geht.


----------

